# Help!! my DOWN arrow key is not working on my keyboard



## hondarider17

Hey guys
im new and i was just doing stuff and all of a sudden my down arrow key on my keyboard doesnt work..
how can i fix this?
im not good with computers.
i press it and nothing happens.

Help!


----------



## Ambushed

Hi there, have you split anything on it?

Try pulling it out and cleaning it.


----------



## hondarider17

yea i did that 
i blew all the crap out of it.
still nothing.
Anything else guys?


----------



## Tuffie

Go buy a new keyboard, but for the mean time, use Start > All Programs > Accessories > Accessibility > On-Screen keyboard.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Try a system restart. My ] and \ keys did that this morning and a system reboot cleared it right up.


----------



## hondarider17

But i rly dont wanna buy a new keyboard?
anything else?


----------



## koOp

there isnt anything else u can try, whats wrong with buy a new keyboard a nice cheapy one is like 10 bucks or so


----------

